# What is this??



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

My daughter's friend's buckling has these sores around his anus, and the dam has them on her anal area as well. The dam had a period of kicking away at her buckling and refusing to nurse him. She even kicked at her own udder as if it were bothering her. 

I've heard of Orf but these two don't have any sores on their mouths. The dam does not have sores on her udder.

Looks like a virus to me. Otherwise they are acting normally.

Any ideas?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I don't think Orf has to be on the mouth. It is a virus.

Gross pictures:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orf_(disease)


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Well I have never seen anything like those before so I won't be able to help but I would like to know what Orf is?

I do hope you figure out what's going on & what to do for the buckling & doe though, wish I had an idea for you.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Orf is a virus. :cowboy: Like herpes, only not herpes. It is also called Sore Mouth. Very contagious, even to humans.

You really don't do anything for it expect monitor it to be sure there's not a secondary (bacterial) infection developing on the already inflamed area. It runs its course, just like cold sores.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I thought that might be what you were talking about, Thanks Alice for explaining.

I have heard of sore mouth but never seen it, thank goodness never had to deal with it on any of my goats either.


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

Well so they have sore butt disease. I told her already to get chlorhexadine soap and wash up the butts and herself and between goat handlings. Looks self limiting. The worst thing is it's zoonotic and humans can get it. Ewwww.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Tell her to wear a new pair of latex or other type of surgical gloves every time she washes those goats' heinies.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

This sounds like a staphylococcal dermatitis infection according to the description in Goat Medicine. Says to wash with chlorhexidine shampoo, dry well, and coat with an antiseptic or antibiotic ointment. Use rubber gloves as people can get it.


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks Kim. Either way she's washing heinies with chlorhexidine. I gave her a speech about hand hygeine too. I had two does with staph dermatitis and I remember THAT was a bugger to get rid of.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

I had one with this staph on her tail, same place, but not nearly as bad as the one you posted. This is why I'm going to vaccinate from now on. 



Idahoe said:


> Thanks Kim. Either way she's washing heinies with chlorhexidine. I gave her a speech about hand hygeine too. I had two does with staph dermatitis and I remember THAT was a bugger to get rid of.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have never seen anything like that. Would appreciate knowing (even seeing pics) how it heals.

Kim, what do you use to vaccinate goats for that? (I want to add this info to my medicine book.)


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Although I haven't actually started vaccinating yet (and I should have) the vaccine is called Lysigin. It is available at Jeffers Livestock - http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=2&pf_id=16467

The following is from Dairy Goat Info - Goatkeeping 101 - From Birth till Kidding. Kid Management. (I hope I'm not violating any rules):

_"Lysigin (Vaccination for staph mastitis, will also help with staph dermatitis on the udder) (5cc sub-q, Give initial shots before breeding the virgin doe repeat in 21 days. This is for initial shots on does previously unvaccinated or virgin does pre-breeding. Once vaccinated they need one 5cc shot booster before kidding."_



motdaugrnds said:


> I have never seen anything like that. Would appreciate knowing (even seeing pics) how it heals.
> 
> Kim, what do you use to vaccinate goats for that? (I want to add this info to my medicine book.)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Looked up "Lysign" in my goat notebook on health. It stated to give 10mg in muscle; repeat in 14 days; then every 5-6 months. This was to prevent skin "staph infections on and in udders. (I am wondering why the discrepancy in amount and why your notes say sub-q when mine says in muscle. If anyone understands the difference, I do hope you will share the info with me.)


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Not my notes. That came from dairy goat forum of which I included a link. I think Lysigin is only labled for cattle but that's the only info I knew of for use in dairy goats. 



motdaugrnds said:


> Looked up "Lysign" in my goat notebook on health. It stated to give 10mg in muscle; repeat in 14 days; then every 5-6 months. This was to prevent skin "staph infections on and in udders. (I am wondering why the discrepancy in amount and why *your notes* say sub-q when mine says in muscle. If anyone understands the difference, I do hope you will share the info with me.)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It's *2 ml*. Not 10. 

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,33.0.html

STAPHYLOCOCCUS AUREUS BACTERIN TOXOID
w
" Lysigin" by Boehringer, formerly "Somato-Staph" by Anchor
Dose: 2ml SC (SQ) given twice, 2 wks apart, then monthly for three months, and 4 to 6 wks prior to freshening, and another 2 ml booster given 6 mos later and annually thereafter.
Administered at 6 months of age or later. This toxoid confers immunity in only a small amount of cases, as it is presently produced.
Staph aureus is responsible for 90% of the mastitis found in goats, and a particularly sinister type, acute gangrene mastitis, can kill a goat quickly at worst, and destroys udder tissue permanently at best. Staph aureus is also responsible for STAPH IMPETIGO, the little scabby pustules sometimes found on udders, which do not seem to respond well to topical preparations. Some cow dairy producers feel that staph aureus bacterina toxoid administered as part of their routine vaccination program(s) results in fewer casesgangrene mastitis. While we had problems with gangrene mastitis when our animals were compromised by copper deficiency, we seldom see it in goats in this area anymore.


----------



## Layni Schilling (Apr 29, 2020)

It looks like staph infection


----------



## Layni Schilling (Apr 29, 2020)

Idahoe said:


> My daughter's friend's buckling has these sores around his anus, and the dam has them on her anal area as well. The dam had a period of kicking away at her buckling and refusing to nurse him. She even kicked at her own udder as if it were bothering her.
> 
> I've heard of Orf but these two don't have any sores on their mouths. The dam does not have sores on her udder.
> 
> ...


looks like staph infection
that is what my goat had that looked like that


----------



## Layni Schilling (Apr 29, 2020)

How do you get rid of staph infection naturally?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Orf can appear in those areas, and that looks like Orf to me.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Idahoe said:


> Well so they have sore butt disease. I told her already to get chlorhexadine soap and wash up the butts and herself and between goat handlings. Looks self limiting. The worst thing is it's zoonotic and humans can get it. Ewwww.


Technically it is called sore butt disease on goats but sore ass disease on donkeys.


----------



## Layni Schilling (Apr 29, 2020)

N


poppy said:


> Technically it is called sore butt disease on goats but sore ass disease on donkeys.[/QU
> no it is called Staph infection


----------



## Layni Schilling (Apr 29, 2020)

it is called Staph Infection


----------



## Layni Schilling (Apr 29, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Orf can appear in those areas, and that looks like Orf to me.


well that is what my goat had and it was staph infection do you know anything about animals?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ofr in atypical locations.

“Orf virus is a member of the parapoxvirus genus in the Poxvirus family. This virus primarily causes an infection in sheep and goats, although it can be transmitted to people.” ~cdc.gov

“*Staphylococcus aureus* is a Gram-positive, round-shaped bacterium that is a member of the Firmicutes, and it is a usual member of the microbiota of the body, frequently found in the upper respiratory tract and on the skin.”
~Wikipedia


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Human orf lesions

https://dermnetnz.org/topics/orf-images/


----------

